# stupid tires question...need QUICK awnser



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i should know this but i dont lol...im going to purchase the 275/40/17 nittont555r drag radials tonight, our stock tires is 245/40/17...i need to know if i need new rims other then stock 17"s for the 275 tire...if i do what dimesnions do i need...any quick awnser would be great...thanx


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I would be careful with drag radials. Our rear suspension doesnt like DR. That's a quick way to tear something up. Do some research on the subject and you'll see what I'm talking about. Just trying to help:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

On a daily driven stock car they are fine, what kills our rearends is 400+ rwhp + traction = breakage. The 275/40r17's will work fine with stock wheels, you may need to slightly roll the inner fender lip.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Really? I've read some pretty scary things about DR even with a completly stock car. I've read that the car was designed with "wheel spin" in mind and if you have a total "hook up" it could be damaging. Maybe I shouldnt believe everyhting I read? I'd like to hear more......


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd like to hear some more too. I have a new set of Nitto DR 's upstairs in storage for the spring.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Read more... I'm pretty sure all of the longtime members of this forum can remember the days were I broke my GTO (it seems) on a every other day basis. I drove my car pretty hard and went through 6 sets of drag radials (every brand) in a 245/45 and 275/40, it wasn't until I HEAVILY MODIFIED (630+ rwhp) my car when it started breaking, and when I say breaking I mean twisted stub shafts, grenaded trannys (2), broken driveshafts, mangled c.v. shafts, smoked clutches, broken sway bars, and I can't remember everything else..... My point is, the only thing that changed before and after the breakage was power, I've got customers nation wide that run drag radials to replace the crappy stock tires and have no problems what so ever, so, before you make a decision, do a little more research.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Read more... I'm pretty sure all of the longtime members of this forum can remember the days were I broke my GTO (it seems) on a every other day basis. I drove my car pretty hard and went through 6 sets of drag radials (every brand) in a 245/45 and 275/40, it wasn't until I HEAVILY MODIFIED (630+ rwhp) my car when it started breaking, and when I say breaking I mean twisted stub shafts, grenaded trannys (2), broken driveshafts, mangled c.v. shafts, smoked clutches, broken sway bars, and I can't remember everything else..... My point is, the only thing that changed before and after the breakage was power, I've got customers nation wide that run drag radials to replace the crappy stock tires and have no problems what so ever, so, before you make a decision, do a little more research.:cheers


Thanks Steve............


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem! 
BTW, johnebgoode, I'm waiting on a spoiler to come in (taking the "grocery cart handle" off of Radio) and then I'm going to send the taillights to you why they are filling the holes and doing the paint. Thanks a million for your idea on the taillights, I can't wait to get them on the car!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Whenever you're ready Brother...........!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up for me DEALER. That's how ya learn I guess:cheers 

Now I gotta get me some:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me DEALER. That's how ya learn I guess:cheers
> 
> Now I gotta get me some:cool


:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

*Short lived*

Keep in mind that drag radials only come with 6/32 of tread where the stock comes with 10/32. Also the tread wear rating is 100. I just replaced my 1st pair od DR's yesterday. The first pair lasted 3 weeks, with only a few burnouts. They also get very poor wet traction. I lost it in a ditch Sunday at 50 MPH! Paint Damage.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Once I burn down my stock's I'm gonna get a set of Eagle F1's. Anyone tried 'em? Step-brother who does some HEAVY third gen Camaro modding swears by them


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Once I burn down my stock's I'm gonna get a set of Eagle F1's. Anyone tried 'em? Step-brother who does some HEAVY third gen Camaro modding swears by them


I assume you mean the new F1's.....G3 D3's? I'm running them all around and love 'em. They hook up fantastic, very flat profile tire that meets the road just like a slick, only with rain grooves cut in. Not a tire for snow or ice, believe me.

JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> Keep in mind that drag radials only come with 6/32 of tread where the stock comes with 10/32. Also the tread wear rating is 100. I just replaced my 1st pair od DR's yesterday. The first pair lasted 3 weeks, with only a few burnouts. They also get very poor wet traction. I lost it in a ditch Sunday at 50 MPH! Paint Damage.


..... my last set (275/40-17 Nitto's) lasted me 4 months and now they're on a customers car (for another month and a half), it all depends on driving habits.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Go to car and driver and check out their tire comparison test. Of all the tires tested, the Eagle F1's were #1. Varied the testing conditions for different types of situations.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> Go to car and driver and check out their tire comparison test. Of all the tires tested, the Eagle F1's were #1. Varied the testing conditions for different types of situations.


Update:

After 8K miles my F1's wouldn't balance out. I rotated them front to back and the problems started. I dunno, not a long lasting tire IMO........great while it lasted though.

JET


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

By any chance, did you put fix a flat in them? That will keep a tire from balancing and give you a hell of a shake.


----------

